# Replacing grips with larger size.



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

I am going to replace the grips on my clubs soon, going to go with a larger size grip.
I was looking at some of the golfpride grips and am interested in them, but, I need a jumbo size grip and the ones I am interested in are midsize.
So my questions are, if I put more tape under the grip will I be able to make a midsize grip as big as a jumbo?
If so how much tape will I need to use?
And, Is this a good idea?


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

You can get a little larger with grip tape, but I don't believe you can get a mid to a jumbo. If you do want to go with a jumbo and it's not avaiable from Golfpride, I would suggest maybe another brand or style.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Cajun. I guess Ill have to give up on that idea. Better to just go with the Jumbo size grips. Im using the Chamios from Avon on my driver, but I think I will try some other kinds on different clubs to try em all.


----------

